# java fern roots attaching themselves to stuff



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

Well ive had these java ferns for about a month and a half on a big piece of drift would and I heard they are supposed to anchor themselves to the wood eventually but they are not. So how much longer, and is there anything i can do to speed up the process.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had java moss attached to some slate for many many months and it never anchored. I tried it on driftwood and it tooks months for a little tiny portion to anchor.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 28, 2004)

I had Javafern and I tried to let it attache to some wood, but after 3 months it still wasn't attached. So I removed it!

Javamoss is a relatively easy plant that sticks quite quick to anything. Just ty it with some fishingline, and it's done within a month.

I even had some for 2 weeks and when I removed is, a tiny bit was stuck on the wood. Months later it grew out!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah the best way is 2tie it on with fishing line or cotton!! Takes next 2no time at all!!! will post pics later of my attempts!!


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

ohhhh man java fens are one hell ass slow growing plant they take ages... like mr pingu said use cotton tread or nilon to tie them on ... same effect and it takes like 5 seconds instead of months.....


----------

